# A list of my symptoms...can you please tell me if this sounds like dp/dr?



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi....I was wondering if it would be OK for me to send a listing of my symptoms and get some feedback on whether or not it sounds like dp/dr...if anyone can help me figure this out I would greatly appreciate it. Please let me know if anyone is interested in reading them and I will send it!

Thank you so much for your help and support. I really appreciate it!


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

**HERE IS THE LIST** :

-I do not recognize myself in the mirror. I also do not recognize my family members. Even photographs of myself as well as them.
-I feel like I have NO idea of who I am. Meaning, I have no recollection of who I am, what I like, anything about me. 
-Everything in the world seems foreign to me. I can't look at people because when I do, I have the same question going throughout my head of "what are people"? And I am not talking about their faces....I am referring to the concept of a "person" in general.
-Everything that I normally do, such as a routine, or basically ANYTHING that I do, I question...For example, I know that I am supposed to go to sleep and then go to work in the morning, but the whole concept of "doing that" seems odd and unfamiliar to me.
-I feel like my hands are detached from my body.
-I don't feel like I can walk comfortably. It seems strange and awkward to me.
-I constantly feel like I am out of my body. Like my head is disconnected from my body.
-I seem to feel disorientated. Like I don't know where I am or what I am supposed to be doing. For example, everyday, regular things seem uncomfortable for me to do. I feel like I haveto "think" to do them.
-I have an INCREDIBLE feeling of fear...Not like I am scared of something, but just an intense feeling of fear in general. I keep thinking that any minute, I am just going to die.
-I have been suffering from violent intrusive thoughts. These thoughts are totally NOT typical of who I am, nor do they represent me at all. I have an extremem fear of suicide. I know that I DON"T WANT TO DO THAT, I am just so fearful that I will lose control and end up doing it because these thoughts are terrifying me. I literally ran under the covers in my bed and was shaking from them. I get visual images as well, and they scare the shit out of me.
-I feel like I can't obtain that "calm" feeling or "relaxed" feeling. I can't watch tv because everytime I try to, I get the question of "what is that?" when I see a person on the screen.
-Time goes by VERY VERY slow. 
-Nothing in my house looks familiar to me. I feel like I am on some strange planet.
-When people talk, I find it uneasy because I feel like they are speaking some other language, however, if they were to speak to me, I would understand what they are saying.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

ARE YOU SURE!!!?? Oh my god I am so so nervous.


----------



## debenny86 (Sep 24, 2012)

LS_RT408 said:


> **HERE IS THE LIST** :
> 
> -I do not recognize myself in the mirror. I also do not recognize my family members. Even photographs of myself as well as them.
> -I feel like I have NO idea of who I am. Meaning, I have no recollection of who I am, what I like, anything about me.
> ...


Hey,

This might not be something you believe in, but I believe that this could be a spiritual thing.

I believe Jesus can, and wants to, set us free from opressive fear. I don't know if you know any Christians (genuine ones, not

just church going religious people) but I'd encourage you to get prayed for by one

I hope you get well soon

Ben


----------



## D.P.'dme (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, you have many of the same things I do! Have you been diagnosed yet? Sorry, I'm new here, so I don't know, haha. I haven't officially been, but I really want to be... I am just afraid of mentioning it.


----------



## Jewells (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes I have these as well almost everyone of them......Wow its feels good knowing that others feels this way too which means none of us are alone with this horrible disorder....If only we could come up with a cure so we can all get our lives back we have suffered enough...


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi LS

I sent you a list of my symptoms, not sure if you received it as I haven't heard back from you.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

dp. there some good books on amazon which tell you all that


----------

